# Top Frame woes/Need some insight



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, this is the most frustrating thing I have ever experienced and I need some input on what steps do I take next.

Background:

I purchased a used aquarium off of craigslist for really cheap. The person who sold it was using it for a reptile cage so he cut the center brace off of the top frame. After bringing it home and filling it with water the front of the tank was bowing out a bit.

I then came here to find out what to do, and then went at it. The removing of the top frame itself went rather smoothly, thanks for the help with that one all.

Ok, so I called my LFS and ordered one and after a month it was obvious that they couldn't get one in. So I called All Glass/Aqueon and got a part number for it and called a fish store in the cities. They had the top frame within a week and I was extremely happy.

I picked it up on Saturday this past weekend and just went to open the box to find that there is no center brace :x

I called the store and was informed that for this model there is no need for a center brace. At this time I then explained to the owner that it does need a center brace and explained to him how I contacted customer service at All Glass/Aqueon and confirmed all that. Also it states it right on their FAQ website:

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/education/faq/

*Can I remove the center brace of my aquarium frame?*

_No! Removing the center brace on the frame is not recommended. Removing or cutting the center brace will affect the structural integrity of the aquarium. The brace is needed to reinforce front to back support and modifying the brace may cause the aquarium to fail and leak over time. Most of our glass canopies and full hoods require the center brace to be intact to keep them from falling in the tank. In larger aquariums, removal of the center brace can cause the tank to â€œbowâ€_


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Does the top frame fir the glass otherwise? I once ordered a replacement for a 30 from the lfs, but it was slightly different dimensions than the tank. Apparently the tank had been made by a different manufacturer than the top frame.
What size tank is it? I picked up a couple of used 75's that don't have center braces, and never did when they were new. They're older tanks with thicker glass, will likely need to be resealed.


----------



## JBS (Feb 27, 2008)

You could do your own euro bracing at the top of the tank. You would need to have glass cut and preplan well to insure you have room for HOB's to enter the tank.
You might also want to check out glass cages. Do a search on them. They may have the frame you need.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Or switch the bottom frame to the top. To cut down on manufacturing costs they only make one frame shape for each size tank. You could put the braceless fram on the bottom (where its not needed) and put the braced frame on top.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

MalawiLover said:


> Or switch the bottom frame to the top. To cut down on manufacturing costs they only make one frame shape for each size tank. You could put the braceless fram on the bottom (where its not needed) and put the braced frame on top.


That's actually a good idea...a lot of work but a better idea then sitting on the phone with the store owner as he tells me that a 38 Gallon tank doesn't need a top frame when I know it does and Aqueon tells me it does and I have witnessed the 'bow' when it doesn't.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

MalawiLover said:


> Or switch the bottom frame to the top. To cut down on manufacturing costs they only make one frame shape for each size tank. You could put the braceless fram on the bottom (where its not needed) and put the braced frame on top.


 :? You beat me to it......... :lol:


----------

